# SA State Sponsorship 2014-2015



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,
I have submitted my application today and on the same day it turned into low availability.

Guys who are applying for SA state nomination are welcome to join this thread for updates.

Regards,


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

The below two categories have been changed from high to Low Availability within some hours, can anyone share how this is possible ? Will it be closed so soon ?

ICT Business Development Manager
Sales Representative (Industrial Products)'


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

abmsharif said:


> The below two categories have been changed from high to Low Availability within some hours, can anyone share how this is possible ? Will it be closed so soon ?
> 
> ICT Business Development Manager
> Sales Representative (Industrial Products)'


tomorrow they maybe closed.

It happened to me, when I was applying.

Morning - It showed as high availability
Afternoon - Medium - I submitted my application
Evening - it went to low

Next day, I got my invite and the code is updated to special condition


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

abmsharif said:


> The below two categories have been changed from high to Low Availability within some hours, can anyone share how this is possible ? Will it be closed so soon ?
> 
> ICT Business Development Manager
> Sales Representative (Industrial Products)'


Hi Abmsharif,
Yeah my occupation is Sales Representative (Industrial Products).
Actually, my occupation was only available in South Australia and ACT last year. I guess candidates rush to apply for SA. Another reason I understand is the IELTS requirement is 6 each rather in ACT requires 7 each.
Regards,


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

HarryAdd said:


> tomorrow they maybe closed.
> 
> It happened to me, when I was applying.
> 
> ...


HarryAdd,
I do understand the status but Plz confirm that have you received your nomination in one day?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

HI Guys,
ICT Business Development Manager convert into "Special conditions apply" dated on 01.07.2014:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my application today and on the same day it turned into low availability.
> 
> Guys who are applying for SA state nomination are welcome to join this thread for updates.
> ...


Hey Blue Bird good to see you are back in the race  

Doing it on your own or an agent?

Good Luck with your SS!! It makes me wonder how is DIBP going to process visa applications this year with so much of pile of from last year and this time occupations going from high to low within a day.

Would recommend to keep your credit/debit card ready and pay the visa fees same day you get the state sponsorship as it looks like visa places will get filled even quicker than before.....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Hey Blue Bird good to see you are back in the race
> 
> Doing it on your own or an agent?
> 
> ...


Thanks Rashe,
You are right in saying this time again I have submitted my application through Agent but the difference is he showed me my application before submission today.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> HarryAdd,
> I do understand the status but Plz confirm that have you received your nomination in one day?:fingerscrossed:



Yes, I got invite in one day


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

HarryAdd said:


> Yes, I got invite in one day


HarryAdd,
You were lucky :first:

Lets see I have applied today and my occupation goes into low availability till now.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,
My occupation Sales Representative (Industrial Products) also converted into Special conditions Apply.


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

abmsharif said:


> The below two categories have been changed from high to Low Availability within some hours, can anyone share how this is possible ? Will it be closed so soon ?
> 
> ICT Business Development Manager
> Sales Representative (Industrial Products)'


Yeah and also Sales Representative (medical and pharma products) changed to medium availability.. is it possible that it will turn closed in a day??? 
I am confused now.. i am waiting for my vetassess results which is expected by the end of this month.. what will happen by then?? All the excitement is turning into a big disappointment within few hours! :-(


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys how to apply for SA SS ??? I am waiting for my ielts this week, will apply under 263111..

How to make it efficient ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I will be submitting my EOI today .My occupation is still in high availability but here you never know what will happen next hour.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have submitted my docs for ACS assessment today. I will be applying for ICT system test engineer but looking at the SA occupation level, I wonder if it will be in low availability even.

Does anyone have any idea in how many days or months it went to special condition only last year?


Regards,
Sumi


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Guys, SA requires 20,000 $ in cash or assets to be in your possession while applying for SA   .....20k is impossible for me.....wat to do guys, I wanna apply for 263111 ?? any one has info on this 20k thing ??


----------



## Lumee14 (May 8, 2014)

Hi, 

SA requires one to choose SA as the only preferred migration in EOI in order to apply for their State Sponsorship, Please, I would like to find out if that can affect State Sponsorship nomination from other states like WA

Also, If I already reside in Australia but not SA, do i need to provide evidence of financial capacity?

Thanks


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Please advise ...Wt are the documents needed for SA State nomination ?

I have around 10 yrs of Exp, However relevant occupation from last 5 yrs only which ACS has assessed and is valid till September 2014 only - Please clarify this limited validity period will affect my application if submit for SA sate nomination. ?

Should I submit all my experience certificate though it says not relevant occupation ?

SA processing time which mentioned in the site is 3 weeks - generally wt would be the tentative time line ?

Need you help Experts...I am really going mad as my occupation (System Analyst) has met the ceilings last year...I don't want to delay further..

It would be grateful if someone could revert at your most convenient time.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I will apply tomorrow for ICT Support Engineer. Was busy at work and was not able to work on the write up and research on Job opportunities. Hope it does not change by then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Wakhter (Jul 1, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> My occupation Sales Representative (Industrial Products) also converted into Special conditions Apply.


Same here. from highly available to special condition apply..... can anyone explain whats going on or how further we have to wait for our profession to come back in the list again.


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> HarryAdd,
> You were lucky :first:
> 
> Lets see I have applied today and my occupation goes into low availability till now.:fingerscrossed:


yes, felt lucky  on that day but I am waiting for my grant:der:

wish you all the best


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> Yeah and also Sales Representative (medical and pharma products) changed to medium availability.. is it possible that it will turn closed in a day???
> I am confused now.. i am waiting for my vetassess results which is expected by the end of this month.. what will happen by then?? All the excitement is turning into a big disappointment within few hours! :-(


I am sorry sw0305, your occupation is also turned into special conditions. 

I suggest you should wait first for your Vetassess result. After that you may check the policy regarding special conditions at that moment. Don't panic right.:tape:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nonee17 said:


> Guys how to apply for SA SS ??? I am waiting for my ielts this week, will apply under 263111..
> 
> How to make it efficient ?


Hi Nonee,
SA SS procedure is quite easy and will apply through online. Please see below mentioned site and see your eligibility first.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements

Your occupation is in low availability and I am scare this will turned in special conditions soon so prepare all the relevant documents to hit as soon you will receive your IELTS result.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> I will be submitting my EOI today .My occupation is still in high availability but here you never know what will happen next hour.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi Future_ozzy,
You are right so hurry up and hit the target as soon as possible.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my docs for ACS assessment today. I will be applying for ICT system test engineer but looking at the SA occupation level, I wonder if it will be in low availability even.
> 
> ...


Hi, Sumi,
Actually you have to wait for your assessment first as for availability is concerned your luck matters. Be positive and wait for your result and in the meanwhile prepare rest of documents.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

rps7654 said:


> Guys, SA requires 20,000 $ in cash or assets to be in your possession while applying for SA   .....20k is impossible for me.....wat to do guys, I wanna apply for 263111 ?? any one has info on this 20k thing ??


Rps7654,
If you are eligible rest of this then apply right now before your occupation turned into special conditions apply.
Hurry up and apply this is secondary issue.

Rest calculate your family savings and family assets I am sure you will reach at the desired level.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Lumee14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> SA requires one to choose SA as the only preferred migration in EOI in order to apply for their State Sponsorship, Please, I would like to find out if that can affect State Sponsorship nomination from other states like WA
> 
> ...


Lumee,
As per my understanding you can apply only one state at one moment. Secondly, you can apply for other state when you will get reply from first state.

Sorry, no idea for financial capacity while living in Australia.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please advise ...Wt are the documents needed for SA State nomination ?
> 
> ...


HI,
You should apply immediately because your occupation is in medium now and may convert into special conditions at any time even today like some occupations were turned into special conditions in a single day.
For requirements please see below site
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/elig...y_requirements
and I am sure you will get your nomination before September 2014. Preferred advice is to apply for extension of validity as well which will cost you minor fee and you will get extension for further 2 years.:fingerscrossed:
I am sure when you will receive your nomination from SA and you will also get your re-assessment parallel.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Kingslayer said:


> I will apply tomorrow for ICT Support Engineer. Was busy at work and was not able to work on the write up and research on Job opportunities. Hope it does not change by then :fingerscrossed:


Hi Kingslayer,
As per new policy you just need 500 words research so don't you worry and apply soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Wakhter said:


> Same here. from highly available to special condition apply..... can anyone explain whats going on or how further we have to wait for our profession to come back in the list again.


Sorry as per my understanding if any occupation is turned into special conditions then you have to wait for one year.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

HarryAdd said:


> yes, felt lucky  on that day but I am waiting for my grant:der:
> 
> wish you all the best


Thanks HarryAdd,
I am sure you will get it too.


----------



## nikkon24 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi
Can any one tell if the SA occupation list will be re viewed in any time again? My occupation was ICT Business Development Manager 225212 which Within a few hour in 1st day became from Medium availability to special condition!! Do you think we would have any luck in September this year? I have all 7 and overall 7.5 in IELTS and a positive evaluation through vetasses ....Pls advise..i was waiting for a long time for this occupqtion criteria to b changed to availability....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nikkon24 said:


> Hi
> Can any one tell if the SA occupation list will be re viewed in any time again? My occupation was ICT Business Development Manager 225212 which Within a few hour in 1st day became from Medium availability to special condition!! Do you think we would have any luck in September this year? I have all 7 and overall 7.5 in IELTS and a positive evaluation through vetasses ....Pls advise..i was waiting for a long time for this occupqtion criteria to b changed to availability....


Hi Nikkon,
As per my experience its quite hard to review. You have every thing then why you loose the chance?
I guess you should wait for other states for your occupation.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys Systems Administrator and Computer Network and Systems Engineer are also turned into special conditions.


----------



## nikkon24 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks
Actually i am precessing through an agent here in bangladesh. I informed him when it was medium availability and in the afternoon it turned special condition. Very upsetting. My agent says it might get reviewed in september. That is why thought of sharing with you guys and know the truth.


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

*Special Conditions Apply*

Can anybody reply on this (no assumption) 
My occupation 262113 Systems Administrator had high availibility yesterday. I also applied to SA 190 yesterday, 1st July. Today it went to "Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14".
My questions is - as they've written date besides it, does that mean that it will apply for applications from today onwards, and yesterday's application will be considered under normal conditions ?!

Anybody had any such experience ?! Sernior/Mods, any comments on this?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Kingslayer,
> As per new policy you just need 500 words research so don't you worry and apply soon.:fingerscrossed:


Im applying now. 
How critical is this research ? I saw some sample letters where people have written statistics about population, salary etc.. should we document figures ? My letter simply talks about my confidence in getting a job, why I like the sorroundings etc.. no facts and figures mentioned.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Shreyas said:


> Can anybody reply on this (no assumption)
> My occupation 262113 Systems Administrator had high availibility yesterday. I also applied to SA 190 yesterday, 1st July. Today it went to "Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14".
> My questions is - as they've written date besides it, does that mean that it will apply for applications from today onwards, and yesterday's application will be considered under normal conditions ?!
> 
> Anybody had any such experience ?! Sernior/Mods, any comments on this?


Your application will be considered since you applied when it was showing High availability.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

nikkon24 said:


> Hi
> Can any one tell if the SA occupation list will be re viewed in any time again? My occupation was ICT Business Development Manager 225212 which Within a few hour in 1st day became from Medium availability to special condition!! Do you think we would have any luck in September this year? I have all 7 and overall 7.5 in IELTS and a positive evaluation through vetasses ....Pls advise..i was waiting for a long time for this occupqtion criteria to b changed to availability....


SA occupation list is changing automatically based on the number of online applications recieved. There are always chances of some of these applications getting rejected and that position opening up for other applicants. I would suggest, get all the requirements ready and closely monitor SNOL.. If your occupation opens again, apply the next minute.


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys, any opinion on this news update?



> *Migration updates 2014/15 program year*
> 
> *State nomination process made simple*
> Immigration South Australia is using data from SkillSelect to identify eligible applicants and inviting them to apply for state nomination.
> ...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

KrishivRox said:


> Guys, any opinion on this news update?


The SA planning levels are now real time.
So it means once you were able to nominate and submit your application for SA Sponsorship then you are sure it;s going to be processed.

This process is easier and aspirants wouldnt invest much on expectations and refusals.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Shreyas said:


> Can anybody reply on this (no assumption)
> My occupation 262113 Systems Administrator had high availibility yesterday. I also applied to SA 190 yesterday, 1st July. Today it went to "Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14".
> My questions is - as they've written date besides it, does that mean that it will apply for applications from today onwards, and yesterday's application will be considered under normal conditions ?!
> 
> Anybody had any such experience ?! Sernior/Mods, any comments on this?


Nothing to worry. You applied when it was available...expect an outcome in 3-4 weeks max


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

KrishivRox said:


> Guys, any opinion on this news update?


It is good. The state will no longer reject your application based on the ceiling if your application was available when you submitted it.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Kingslayer said:


> Im applying now.
> How critical is this research ? I saw some sample letters where people have written statistics about population, salary etc.. should we document figures ? My letter simply talks about my confidence in getting a job, why I like the sorroundings etc.. no facts and figures mentioned.


Good,
This research means you have gone through the culture, job availability, weather conditions, diversity and salary etc. This is generic statement you don't have to submit figures.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys who have applied yesterday or today received any acknowledgement mail from South Australia?


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, for SS application submission; nothing post that yet... :fingerscrossed:



Blue Bird said:


> Guys who have applied yesterday or today received any acknowledgement mail from South Australia?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

KrishivRox said:


> Yes, for SS application submission; nothing post that yet... :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
Would you share what kind of acknowledgement it is? Is there time duration mentioned?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

The EOI is for 30 days and post submission of SS message received is application submission received

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Yesterday I applied for SA SS. I down loaded a pdf copy of my application after submit it. Today I log in SA online application system and found a question while view my application. The question is "Does the main applicant have an immediate family member who is an Australian Citizen or an Australian Permanent Resident and currently residing in South Australia?*". And I found it unmarked, thats mean nothing selected(YES/NO). Please note it a * question, thats mean it is not possible to complete the application without answering it. And I did not see this question yesterday, even it is not in my application pdf copy. Dear seniors, can you please give me some idea about it. I am very much tensed.


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Here it goes -

"_This email is to confirm that your Immigration SA application XXXX has been successfully submitted. You can continue to monitor the progress of this application by using the application tracker._"

For timelines it is indicated to visit the node _*processing_times*_ on SA page...where the current avg processing time is mentioned as 3 weeks for 190/489...

HTH



Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> Would you share what kind of acknowledgement it is? Is there time duration mentioned?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Did you notice that question in normal format of the web page or broken/txt format? The portal was frequently crashing yesterday exposing additional questions in the broken view which dint appear in the normal view (those might be intended to be answered if some other answer/option was selected to a question vs the current option/answer).

IMO, if the current status shows '_*Submitted*_' it could be only after all relevant mandatory questions have been answered...

HTH



msdaus said:


> Yesterday I applied for SA SS. I down loaded a pdf copy of my application after submit it. Today I log in SA online application system and found a question while view my application. The question is "Does the main applicant have an immediate family member who is an Australian Citizen or an Australian Permanent Resident and currently residing in South Australia?*". And I found it unmarked, thats mean nothing selected(YES/NO). Please note it a * question, thats mean it is not possible to complete the application without answering it. And I did not see this question yesterday, even it is not in my application pdf copy. Dear seniors, can you please give me some idea about it. I am very much tensed.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Is it possible to submit a SA SS application without answering a * question?


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Yesterday I did not noticed it. However today I noticed it in normal web page view. But it is a * question. Is it possible to submit a SA SS application without answering it. today I tried to proceed next page without answering a * question but failed. Hence, I am not sure how could I submit the whole application without answering it. however, this question is not included in my pdf application form.


----------



## Wakhter (Jul 1, 2014)

same here. i was also waiting to lodge my EOI and SS. I was suppose to make payment to my agent as yesterday was bank holiday but unfortunately in the evening i was informed abt my profession was closed. now i am very upset. which agent are you applying through?


----------



## Wakhter (Jul 1, 2014)

nikkon24 said:


> Hi
> Can any one tell if the SA occupation list will be re viewed in any time again? My occupation was ICT Business Development Manager 225212 which Within a few hour in 1st day became from Medium availability to special condition!! Do you think we would have any luck in September this year? I have all 7 and overall 7.5 in IELTS and a positive evaluation through vetasses ....Pls advise..i was waiting for a long time for this occupqtion criteria to b changed to availability....



same here. i was also waiting to lodge my EOI and SS. I was suppose to make payment to my agent as yesterday was bank holiday but unfortunately in the evening i was informed abt my profession was closed. now i am very upset. which agent are you applying through?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

South Australia Nomination candidates

1. Surfer127 Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
2. Deepslogin Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
3. Apeksha S Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
4. Msdaus Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
5.Future Ozzy Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
6. Ritzagni Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
7. Blue Bird Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:Sales Representative Ind. Products
8. KrishivRox Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
9.Kingslayer Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:

*Please write your occupation and verify submission date. Those who are not in the list please add your names.*


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

Wakhter said:


> same here. i was also waiting to lodge my EOI and SS. I was suppose to make payment to my agent as yesterday was bank holiday but unfortunately in the evening i was informed abt my profession was closed. now i am very upset. which agent are you applying through?


now what are you going to do ? Are you applying through Eduaid ?


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Updated south australia nomination candidates

1. Surfer127 sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
2. Deepslogin sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
3. Apeksha s sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
6. Ritzagni sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox sub date:01.07.14 occupation: 224712
9.kingslayer sub date:01.07.14 occupation:

Please write your occupation and verify submission date. Those who are not in the list please add your names.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

KrishivRox said:


> Updated south australia nomination candidates
> 
> 1. Surfer127 sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> 2. Deepslogin sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> ...


Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> South Australia Nomination candidates
> 
> 1. Surfer127 Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
> 2. Deepslogin Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation: Financial institution Branch Manager
> ...


 Hi updated mine


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated south australia nomination candidates

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager 
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9.kingslayer,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:

Please write your occupation and verify submission date. Those who are not in the list please add your names.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine is there in signature .. 225212


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager 
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9.kingslayer,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
9.Chennaiite,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

chennaiite said:


> 1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> 2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
> 3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> 4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> ...



Friends, I submitted my application today  Details updated.
btw.. this thread already feels like a community eace:


----------



## Wakhter (Jul 1, 2014)

abmsharif said:


> now what are you going to do ? Are you applying through Eduaid ?


yes i am applying through eduaid. and now i have nothing to do except wait n pray. wht abt u?


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> Friends, I submitted my application today  Details updated.
> btw.. this thread already feels like a community eace:



Hi Friends please add me as well.

Applied SA today Systems Analyst now under low availability (189 / 190: 60 / 65 SA)


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Hi friends,

I am 'Graphic Designer' as per Australian list. Can anyone let me know which state can be my 'home' for 2014-15? 13 years work experience l 34 l married - shes in same field l own design studio.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

pintuthakkar said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am 'Graphic Designer' as per Australian list. Can anyone let me know which state can be my 'home' for 2014-15? 13 years work experience l 34 l married - shes in same field l own design studio.


Check AU State website and look for their occupation list.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

*Updated 04.07.2014*
1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst
Please add whose occupation is missing.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys, I have a question.

When i submitted my SA application, I got an acknowledgement. But did not get anything similar from Skill Select. Am I missing something here ? 
Also, any idea about what the timelines are at this point ?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Kingslayer said:


> Guys, I have a question.
> 
> When i submitted my SA application, I got an acknowledgement. But did not get anything similar from Skill Select. Am I missing something here ?
> Also, any idea about what the timelines are at this point ?


Hi Kingslayer,
You will receive approved status on 24th July most probably from SA and on the same day you will receive invite to apply.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

* Updated 04.07.2014*
1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst
12.Crucibond,,,,Sub date:03.07.14 occupation:
Please add whose occupation is missing.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

After a day i lodged my DIAC, my Occupation "Statistician" went off. Luckily i was on time. I am hoping to be safe.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> After a day i lodged my DIAC, my Occupation "Statistician" went off. Luckily i was on time. I am hoping to be safe.


Immigrant_2907,
Have you applied for State Nomination to South Australia or apply for Visa lodgement?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys just to update you that Processing time has been increased by South Australia from 3 weeks to 5 weeks for visa subclass 489/190.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## Crucibond (Jan 13, 2014)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst
12.Crucibond,,,,Sub date:03.07.14 occupation: Vocational Education Teacher (Non-Trades) 242211


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Applied under 263111 at the last moment when it showed low avail. now its wait and watch game :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst
12.Crucibond,,,,Sub date:03.07.14 occupation: Vocational Education Teacher (Non-Trades) 242211
13. Shreyas,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Systems Administrator


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst
12.Crucibond,,,,Sub date:03.07.14 occupation:Vocational Education Teacher 
13.Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date: occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer
14.Shreyas,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Systems Administrator


----------



## Apeksha S (Jul 3, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> *Updated 04.07.2014*
> 1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT Business Development Manager
> 2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
> 3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14 occupation: ICT BA 261111
> ...



1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14 occupation: ICT BA 261111
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Friends

Updated list till this time

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst
12.Crucibond,,,,Sub date:03.07.14 occupation:Vocational Education Teacher 
13.Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date: occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer
14.Shreyas,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Systems Administrator
15.Deepu,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14 occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

rps7654 said:


> Applied under 263111 at the last moment when it showed low avail. now its wait and watch game :fingerscrossed:


Hey Buddy


when did you apply


----------



## Apeksha S (Jul 3, 2014)

deepu said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Updated list till this time
> 
> ...




Hi Deepu,

I submitted SA SS on 02.07.14 and the occupation is ICT Business Analyst. I think I had updated this info in the previous thread.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:263111- Computer Network and System Engineer


----------



## iru (Jul 5, 2014)

*List added*

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst
12.Crucibond,,,,Sub date:03.07.14 occupation:Vocational Education Teacher 
13.Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date: occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer
14.Shreyas,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Systems Administrator
15.Deepu,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14 occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
16. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14 occupation:Training & Development professional


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
5.future ozzy,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: organization & methods analyst
6. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14 occupation: ICT Support Engineer
10.Chennaiite,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation: ICT BA - 261111
11. Kevin538,,,,Sub date:04.07.14 occupation: System Analyst
12.Crucibond,,,,Sub date:03.07.14 occupation:Vocational Education Teacher 
13.Rps7654,,,,,,Subdate:02.07.14 occupation:ComputerNetworkandSystemsEngineer 263111
14.Shreyas,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Systems Administrator
15.Deepu,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14 occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111

updated


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

rps7654 said:


> 1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
> 2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
> 3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> 4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> ...


Great... So we have 15 guys here and almost 4 guys have brought down availability to low or special conditions apply. 

I suspect that SA has not declared but they on the pathway of Nsw i. e the might have set quarterly quotas for invitations!!! I might be wrong here but for my occupation they issued 32 invites, so how on earth it has come to low availability in just 3 days. 


Last year couple of guys on forum had got invited in 2 weeks of application, this year around with advent of SA increasing processing timelines we might have to wait a little longer. 

One more thought which cropped up my mind is.. God forbids if an application is rejected which is already in special conditions apply category, then as per SA nomination website we can reapply. I hope and pray that the website status remains live all the time so as to the availibility changes to low places available so that reapplication is possible. 

All of us can do one thing for sure... We can update each other on forum regarding status change on our dashboard of state nomination. This will help us tracking in a better way.


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Great... So we have 15 guys here and almost 4 guys have brought down availability to low or special conditions apply.


He he.. 15 has to be just a small number of people who are active on this site. I know friends who are not on this forum and have applied on 1st.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

In fact there are people on this forum who have applied on 1st July but not on this list.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

rps7654 said:


> 1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:ICT Business Development Manager
> 2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14 occupation:Financial institution Branch Manager
> 3. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> 4. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14 occupation:
> ...



Hi Buddy,

can you please tell at what time you applied on 02-07-2014 as per Indian time. And what was the last time when you saw our occupation 263111 was under low availability?????


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

awaiting for 261313 occupation.


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guyz

All the best to everyone


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

*Looking for State sponsorship*

Dear Blues Bird,
Recreantly I received successful skill assessment, I am looking for state sponsorship, yet I have not applied for IELTS, Can you please guide me what documents requited for state sponsorship? What is the address where we can send the documents for state sponsorship?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

farina said:


> Dear Blues Bird,
> Recreantly I received successful skill assessment, I am looking for state sponsorship, yet I have not applied for IELTS, Can you please guide me what documents requited for state sponsorship? What is the address where we can send the documents for state sponsorship?


Please read individual State Sponsorship website


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

farina said:


> Dear Blues Bird,
> Recreantly I received successful skill assessment, I am looking for state sponsorship, yet I have not applied for IELTS, Can you please guide me what documents requited for state sponsorship? What is the address where we can send the documents for state sponsorship?


Hi, 

Please allow me to guide you through. 


We need an Ielts result in order to fill an EOI hence for state nomination we need to have a valid ielts score with 6 bands each unless it has been mentioned otherwise by skill assessor or state. 

For state nomination and to ensure which states nomination your occupation may check www.anzscosearch.com

As, far are applying goes none of states accept hard copies these days so you need to apply online. 


Hope I was able to help 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA 
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA 
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
13. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer
14.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher 
15. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional
16.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional
17. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst
Updated 07.07.2014


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please allow me to guide you through.
> 
> ...


*Hi Farina,*
I hope you have received your answer by South Australia's Family. I just add one thing that forget every thing except get Ielts 7 each at least because your scores will decide your route.
Wish you best of luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I suspect that SA has not declared but they on the pathway of Nsw i. e the might have set quarterly quotas for invitations!!! I might be wrong here but for my occupation they issued 32 invites, so how on earth it has come to low availability in just 3 days.
> 
> 
> Hi Deepslogin,
> Would you plz share the link from you get this figure of 32 invites?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

My occupation is showing Medium availability


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> My occupation is showing Medium availability


@Kingslayer,
Even I am sailing in the same boat as yours. Lets keep in touch.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Rock4u said:


> @Kingslayer,
> Even I am sailing in the same boat as yours. Lets keep in touch.


What is your submission date and occupation?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

harilal1977 said:


> same here
> 
> i applied for SA on 2nd july 2014 For management consultant ..now its low availability
> 
> ...


Hi Harilal,
You have 60 points I am sure you will get it.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

So as per the new timelines, we are expecting some news in Mid August ?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Kingslayer said:


> So as per the new timelines, we are expecting some news in Mid August ?


It looks like but will confirm when some one gets approval from our list.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Guys chill !! one week over - 4 more to go !


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant
14. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer
15.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher
16. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional
17.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional
18.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer
19. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst
Updated 07.07.2014


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Nishbhar - Sub date - 2 July , occupation :Training and Development Professional


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional 
15. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer
16.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher
17. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional
18.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional
19.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer
20. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst
Updated 07.07.2014


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> What is your submission date and occupation?


@Bluebird,
My signatire gives all the details..


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> 1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager
> 2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager
> 3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer
> 4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst
> ...


Add me too : 

20. bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional
15.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA 
16. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer
17.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher
18. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional
19.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional
20.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer
21. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst
Updated 07.07.2014


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

ICT Occupation status as on 8 / 7 / 2014 

Special Conditions 
261111	ICT Business Analyst
261112	Systems Analyst
262111	Database Administrator
262113	Systems Administrator
263111	Computer Network and Systems Engineer
263213	ICT Systems Test Engineer
263311	Telecommunications Engineer

Medium Availability 
262112	ICT Security Specialist
263113	Network Analyst
263212	ICT Support Engineer

High Availability 
263112	Network Administrator
263312	Telecommunications Network Engineer


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

FYI - someone who applied on 1st july for SS already got an approval this morning. (he's not on the list)


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes. He's not in this thread, only in south-australia-state-sponsorship.
Its so quick, that he got invite in a week.


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi folks, He applied under 225212 - ICT Business Development Manager Occupation, it was open highly available in the morning on 1st July 2014 and later in the same day it went under special conditions group. Please refer his timelines.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> FYI - someone who applied on 1st july for SS already got an approval this morning. (he's not on the list)


Good news Addy11.
:clap2:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys be ready who have applied on 1st July, 2014. Pray for all. 

I received an inquiry too today which has been fulfilled today.	ray2:


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Guys be ready who have applied on 1st July, 2014. Pray for all.
> 
> I received an inquiry too today which has been fulfilled today.	ray2:


What was the inquiry if I may ask?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> What was the inquiry if I may ask?


They have asked to submit Job Experience letter with current date.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> They have asked to submit Job Experience letter with current date.


Your nomination is just round the corner Blue Bird (Finally)!!!!


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

What was the previous date? I send experience letter which took on 17-March-2014.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Dear Blue Bird, What was the previous date? I send experience letter which took on 17-March-2014.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Was this on plain paper with a signature of senior or on something like a stamp paper?



Blue Bird said:


> They have asked to submit Job Experience letter with current date.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

msdaus said:


> Dear Blue Bird, What was the previous date? I send experience letter which took on 17-March-2014.


That Letter was for the year 2013


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> Was this on plain paper with a signature of senior or on something like a stamp paper?


That was on company letter head and today submitted again on letter head.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Guys 
We will transfer our list on the thread "South Australia State Sponsorship"

I hope you will never mind. 

Cheers


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> That Letter was for the year 2013


Dear Blue Bird, thanks a lot. Hope they will not ask it from me.


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh. I have a colleague declaration of dec 2013. I also hope that they do not ask another one. I hope payslip/recent tax documents work for them in that case! 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Guys – Please advice..

I had submitted my experience certificate for SA State sponsorship , the person who has singed my experience letter has gone for vacation, basically for 3 weeks he would be away from the country, will this would affect my application process in case if they try to call the concern person for verification from SA .


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

I have shifted the list to the thread South Australia State Sponsorship. Please update your status in that thread.


*Guys I have applied for State Nomination Second Time please pray for me as I have already rejected earlier.:redface:*
Regards,


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

kevin538 said:


> Hi Guys – Please advice..
> 
> I had submitted my experience certificate for SA State sponsorship , the person who has singed my experience letter has gone for vacation, basically for 3 weeks he would be away from the country, will this would affect my application process in case if they try to call the concern person for verification from SA .


HI Kevin,
Please come on other thread first and dont worry some time they inquire only.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

msdaus said:


> Dear Blue Bird, thanks a lot. Hope they will not ask it from me.


I submitted my most recent exp letter dated July 1 2014. However, my company by policy doesn't list job duties on the exp letter. So, I submitted the statutory declaration which lists my job duties in detail which I submitted to VET after checking with SA.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> I submitted my most recent exp letter dated July 1 2014. However, my company by policy doesn't list job duties on the exp letter. So, I submitted the statutory declaration which lists my job duties in detail which I submitted to VET after checking with SA.


Hi Nishbhar,
Actually they just need a prove that you are still in this company which you are. Gud Luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Nishbhar,
> Actually they just need a prove that you are still in this company which you are. Gud Luck:fingerscrossed:


That's correct. That's what they told me when I spoke to them..


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

What sort of inquiry did you receive ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> I have shifted the list to the thread South Australia State Sponsorship. Please update your status in that thread.
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can u please share the link for the new thread


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

gary31 said:


> Blue Bird said:
> 
> 
> > I have shifted the list to the thread South Australia State Sponsorship. Please update your status in that thread.
> ...


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> I have shifted the list to the thread South Australia State Sponsorship. Please update your status in that thread.
> 
> 
> *Guys I have applied for State Nomination Second Time please pray for me as I have already rejected earlier.:redface:*
> Regards,


Good luck!! All our best wishes are with you...you will get it this time.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

harilal1977 said:


> can any one tell me ...how to see whats are special condition on particular occupation


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
Please see point No 6 in detail


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

harilal1977 said:


> i know that
> 
> but my question is where is the brief content of special condition
> 
> ...


I hope in case any occupations turns under "Special Conditions" group then only Australian graduates can apply, please check from your end as well.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Please refer to this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/32456-medical-pregnant-wife.html


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

One query:

How do we check the status/data on number of invitations planned/sent for type 190 in each round (2nd/4th Mondays)...I can see that for 189 and 489 (but that too not at a state level)...

Any pointers or already posted thread, pls let me know...

Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

KrishivRox said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One query:
> 
> ...


Quotas donot apply for state nominations hence as soon as state nomination is approved.. Invite is sent out. 

Updates are done on immigration website along with results for 189 invitation round results, results will have bifurcation of state nomination under 190 and 489 for the month and year till date. 

Hope this helps 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

KrishivRox said:


> Hi Guys, One query: How do we check the status/data on number of invitations planned/sent for type 190 in each round (2nd/4th Mondays)...I can see that for 189 and 489 (but that too not at a state level)... Any pointers or already posted thread, pls let me know... Thanks


Hey ,

Can you educate me on how you are able to see it for 189 and 489 ? 

Rgds,
Bhupen008


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Deep,

There used to be a Reports section earlier which showed the state wise breakup but not sure if it also included type 190.


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Bhupen,

Pls tab to Invitation rounds in this link...
SkillSelect

HTH


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Good morning guys, 


Wishing all best of luck for SS NOMINATION.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Did anyone get THE mail ?

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Did anyone get THE mail ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


It's been by far the most silent and dry day in terms of SA nomination approvals since last 2 days.. May be we should brace ourselves for good news coming in next week...


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Hopefully... 

The processing time page is updated with the below liner:
_Currently processing applications submitted on the 2 July 2014_




DEEPSLOGIN said:


> It's been by far the most silent and dry day in terms of SA nomination approvals since last 2 days.. May be we should brace ourselves for good news coming in next week...


----------



## mnabeel (Jul 11, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my application today and on the same day it turned into low availability.
> 
> Guys who are applying for SA state nomination are welcome to join this thread for updates.
> ...


SALAM,
Nabeel here , the same case is happened with me, on wih nomination u are applying


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Dear Blue Bird, thanks a lot. Hope they will not ask it from me.


@msdaus @blue bird I hope the same too, my exp letter is dated 30 September 2013, and i got positive assessment from vetasses on 16 January 2014. first the slow speed of assessment and then 6 month wait for SA SNOL for the occupation opening.


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> South Australia Nomination candidates
> 
> 1. Surfer127 Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
> 2. Deepslogin Sub Date:01.07.14 Occupation:
> ...


fhameed21 Sub Date 7.7.2014 Occupation: ICT Project Manager 

Is it mandatory to have SA / Australian work experience to be eligible to apply for SA ??.
Do i meet the Work Experience requirement if i say i have Pakistani and Singapore based work experience backed by +ACS and 7+ each band IELTS??


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

*135112 sa ss*



Addy11 said:


> updated



Hi Addy11

Does the Work Experience criteria requires a person to have SA / Australian work experience ??

I applied as 135112 ICT project manager for SA on 7 July 2014 and to date ( 03 Aug 2014 ) i have not heard from them. When i've applied my occupation was high available.

I've +ACS +IELTS( 7 each band) with Pakistani and Singapore based work experience. I am just confused if my work experience would qualify me or not since i don't hold Aussie / SA based work experience.

Regards
fhameed21


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

fhameed21 said:


> fhameed21 Sub Date 7.7.2014 Occupation: ICT Project Manager
> 
> Is it mandatory to have SA / Australian work experience to be eligible to apply for SA ??.
> Do i meet the Work Experience requirement if i say i have Pakistani and Singapore based work experience backed by +ACS and 7+ each band IELTS??


No, it is not mandatory to have SA/Australian work experience to be eligible to apply for SA SS.
If you have total 60 points including SA SS sponsorship points, you can apply for 190 GSM VISA otherwise you can apply for 489 VISA.


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

msdaus said:


> No, it is not mandatory to have SA/Australian work experience to be eligible to apply for SA SS.
> If you have total 60 points including SA SS sponsorship points, you can apply for 190 GSM VISA otherwise you can apply for 489 VISA.


Thanks msdaus for clarifying

I have 65 point including 5 points for SS SA. Applied as 135112 ICT Project Manager on 7 July 2014. I'm waiting to hear something since then. Work Experience still baffles me as the SA website under that section says they will consider last 3 years of work. Anyways wait..wait ..waiting....


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

fhameed21 said:


> Thanks msdaus for clarifying
> 
> I have 65 point including 5 points for SS SA. Applied as 135112 ICT Project Manager on 7 July 2014. I'm waiting to hear something since then. Work Experience still baffles me as the SA website under that section says they will consider last 3 years of work. Anyways wait..wait ..waiting....


Then you will definitely get the sponsorship. SA has no business with work experience, they will consider whatever ACS assessed for you. Now they are processing 3rd July applicant (please check this tracker https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0) and request Appeksha to add your data in the following forum. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia-state-sponsorship-327.html#post4803993. Best of luck.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Give them a call if you haven't heard from them yet...

Since your occupation was in high availability when you applied for SS you will get the invite..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

msdaus said:


> Then you will definitely get the sponsorship. SA has no business with work experience, they will consider whatever ACS assessed for you. Now they are processing 3rd July applicant (please check this tracker https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0) and request Appeksha to add your data in the following forum. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia-state-sponsorship-327.html#post4803993. Best of luck.


I'm just thinking if my Financial Declaration ( why i choose SA ) is good enough for them to OK me. This is what i wrote

"
I'm an ICT Project Manager.I qualify on SA SNOL list.Job search show demand for my skills ( 77 jobs on SEEK as on 5 JUL 2014 in ICT).The SA department of state has an ICT road map for all sectors including minerals and energy indicating ICT skill shortage and ICT vision 2025.Adelaide is among top 10 liveable cities. SA is experiencing growth.References www.seek.com.au;www.dmitre.sa.gov.a...ikipedia.org/wiki/World's_most_livable_cities
"

When i now read it i think i could have done a better job. Let' see. What do you guys think genuinely.


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Also note my details i Google Sheet please


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

I guess they are processing so far with 4 July 2014 applications in progress. 3 More dates to go before 7 July 2014 applications make in the queue. Its been 4 weeks in full since the wait. i'll wait for another week starting tomorrow. They say when you have nothing your patience defines you and when you have everything your attitude does. Let's see then


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Then good luck with it mate !!!

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

From the Google Sheet it seems invites have been sent for application submitted by 5 July. Folks beyond 5 July submission dates still need to hear from Immigration SA.

May God do what's right for all of us.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

fhameed21 said:


> I'm just thinking if my Financial Declaration ( why i choose SA ) is good enough for them to OK me. This is what i wrote
> 
> "
> I'm an ICT Project Manager.I qualify on SA SNOL list.Job search show demand for my skills ( 77 jobs on SEEK as on 5 JUL 2014 in ICT).The SA department of state has an ICT road map for all sectors including minerals and energy indicating ICT skill shortage and ICT vision 2025.Adelaide is among top 10 liveable cities. SA is experiencing growth.References www.seek.com.au;www.dmitre.sa.gov.a...ikipedia.org/wiki/World's_most_livable_cities
> ...


It is perfectly fine, with the strict word limit, you can only write so much.

And please do not worry about INVITE, you are about to get it. Read the more comprehensive thread at:


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/140168-south-australia-state-sponsorship.html*


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello Lovely People....

Hey Ritz and Shreyas, I see that you guys have already gone for medicals. Can you just tell what all medical investigation is done?


----------



## mnabeel (Jul 11, 2014)

fhameed21 said:


> From the Google Sheet it seems invites have been sent for application submitted by 5 July. Folks beyond 5 July submission dates still need to hear from Immigration SA.
> 
> May God do what's right for all of us.


Dear Fhameed,

I have also applied for the State Nominition (222311)and submitted my application on july 7. now i am also waiting for any good news. If you visit the SA immigration website, it shows that currently they are processing applications submitted on July 3rd.


m nabeel


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone can help me pls.Does that clause mean?

7.4 Any applicant (offshore or onshore) relying on Australian work experience to meet the minimum work experience requirement will not be eligible to apply unless at least 50% of this has been achieved in South Australia OR the applicant has met the minimum work experience requirement and is currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (and has been employed in that position in South Australia for a minimum of three months)


----------



## rajabeta (Aug 4, 2014)

*Immigration Agent in Punjab, Chandigarh*

Hello Friends.

I want to apply permanent immigration to Australia. Can you please suggest me the best Immigration Agency (Agent) for Australia in Punjab or Chandigarh? 

I would appreciate hearing from you .............................

Thanks


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Doing it self or using agent*



rajabeta said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> I want to apply permanent immigration to Australia. Can you please suggest me the best Immigration Agency (Agent) for Australia in Punjab or Chandigarh?
> 
> ...


The Expatforum in itself is a bountiful resource of information and so is the official website of Australian Govt. Major official sources are listed below,

Find a visa

Work in Australia

Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

If you are able to use the internet well, there isn't any need for an agent, what I did was,
1. Visited 3-4 agencies, understood whatever information they were willing to share, took notes on paper, gathered all the information from them.
2. Then extensively researched on the internet, on various forums, (Expatforum is the best), Australian Govt. immigration websites (listed above).
3. Started the process and asked whatever individual queries I had on the forums.

As it is, the agents mostly would give you lists of documents, and you have to gather everything for yourself.

This is my own humble opinion and in no way disregarding the work done by MARA registered agents for the people who need a constant support throughout the process.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## om prakash (Feb 9, 2014)

*190/489*

Hi I'm look-in to 190/489 visa. Kindly provide my eligibility.

Name : Om Prakash

Qualification : Bachelor's and Master's degree in computer application

IELTS Score : L-6,R-6.5,S-6,W-6 (Completed on 13th June Examinations)

Experience : 8 Years 9 months

ACS : Successfully completed(261312)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

om prakash said:


> Hi I'm look-in to 190/489 visa. Kindly provide my eligibility.
> 
> Name : Om Prakash
> 
> ...


South Australia requires you to have either 7 in EACH o your IELTS components, or else a 7.5 overall score. So you don't have high enough English to apply.


----------



## pavan2aus (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I'm applying through 225212 - ICT BDM.
Got my VETASSESS positive dated 30th july 2014.
going to appear for PTE.
What would be the next step..

Please help.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Your occupation is closed now for this financial year, you have to wait to next financial year in July when they renew the quota.


----------

